
Ask HN: Did “Idea Sunday” HN Discussion Die? - andersonmvd
The &quot;Idea Sunday&quot; HN thread described as &quot;A small HN experiment. Every Sunday, a thread will be started to share product ideas. Why? Because many people have ideas they will simply not have the time to implement, and many need product ideas to work on.&quot; by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7541601 (223 days ago) seems to be dead.<p>Is there any replacement for that thread? Any website? Or shall we reactivate this thread?<p>Thank you in advance,
======
ioedward
dang killed it because he didn't like it. (I'll go look for the source)

edit: source -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693262)

> Ok, when people start racing to post these at midnight, and beg for upvotes
> on top of it, this experiment has officially jumped the shark. I'm going to
> bury this post and ask you all not to post any more of them. Only one
> account (whoishiring) is allowed to make regular feature posts that we don't
> kill as duplicates. (That's for the obvious reason of preventing karma
> sweepstakes and race conditions.) Should we make this "Idea" thread a
> regular feature? I've thought about it quite a bit. I think the answer is
> no. Experiments are worth trying, but this one has gone on for a month now
> and I don't think it has cleared the bar [1]. Something about having all
> these ideas in one place makes the whole less than the sum of its parts. The
> threads seem to me to have gotten less interesting as they've become more
> regular. I'm sorry to disappoint those of you who disagree. But our job is
> to optimize HN for quality and I don't think the quality is high enough
> here. Ideas are better in the wild. Let's discuss them as they come up
> organically, rather than try to organize an idea-fest. 1\.
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682938)

~~~
andersonmvd
Hum. All that I'm looking for is a kind of large backlog that I could filter
to find ideas that will improve the world that demands people, development,
etc. These ideas could just come up with a description, motivation and
expected results - when someone could help, he subscribes and notify the
watchers.

Maybe a recurring thread (Idea Sunday) is not the best option for that as dang
said (please, who disagree make your point). It seems that the better idea is
to come up with a platform to bring these ideas to life, but a faster way than
building from scratch would be nicer. Again, if you (who is reading it now)
have any ideas, them will be appreciated.

I'll check out the links you sent below. Thanks for answering.

~~~
ColinCera
Here's another ideas site you might find useful:
[http://www.ideaswatch.com/](http://www.ideaswatch.com/)

------
lowglow
You can bring any idea discussion over to Ideas on Techendo:
[https://ideas.techendo.com/](https://ideas.techendo.com/)

~~~
lowglow
I never really understood why someone would downvote me for offering up
something I built for this community.

~~~
andersonmvd
No worries, I upvoted you to balance it lol. Thanks for helping.

------
kasbah
I guess people could try doing it in /r/startups where (I think) the mods are
more laissez-faire.

~~~
minimaxir
That's because /r/startups doesn't optimize for quality.

Look at the front page
([http://www.reddit.com/r/startups](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups)). Most
of the ideas ("Apps like Quora but in real time?") are not particularly
insightful. And no, these are not ideas with the people-thought-Twitter-was-a-
bad-idea defense.

~~~
fragmede
Reddit's front page algorithm optimizes for an ill-defined 'freshness', which
is... not nearly as good as it could be.

As far as the "Apps like Quora but in real time?" post, it's a _terrible_
title, but actually Google thinks there's some merit to the idea (if you
actually read the post), and is trying to execute with Google Helpouts:
[https://helpouts.google.com/](https://helpouts.google.com/)

Additionally, it's sitting there with one single point, which it started with,
which is hardly a ringing endorsement by /r/startups.

I mean, you can see a similarly low quality of posts here by browsing new:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

The quality on the top posts for the day on /r/startups vs the front page is
generally higher, too:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/top/?sort=top&t=day](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/top/?sort=top&t=day)

------
tlb
[http://www.halfbakery.com/](http://www.halfbakery.com/) is a better
replacement for Idea Sunday.

~~~
andersonmvd
Doesn't seems to be very safe
([http://www.halfbakery.com/?username=123&password=456&login=l...](http://www.halfbakery.com/?username=123&password=456&login=login)),
but sure has some ideas. Thanks.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Yikes; I will not be registering there but I like the idea of the website.

------
pinkyand
I think dang, the moderator of this forum decided that we should stop doing
those, if i remember correctly.

But there's this:

[http://firespotting.com/](http://firespotting.com/)

------
IdeaSunday
I made a post for todays Sunday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614657)

